# Are you from the Bloodz or the Crips?



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I am conducting a survey for the purpose of research. Ultimately my goal is to determine whether social anxiety is more prevalent within the Blood or Crip community. I have some additional questions I would like to ask. *Please take the time to answer them.*

1) How has being a part of this community changed your perspective of the world?

2) For all my fellow Bloodz, do you find this website's colour scheme to be offensive? Have your associates ever threatened to cause harm to you for visiting this website?

3) If you could be born again, would you be born to the opposite race? Why or why not?

Thank you all for your time. Su-woop.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Remember, Snoop had a revelation and is now a lion.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

jsgt said:


> Remember, Snoop had a revelation and is now a lion.


indeed. He's very inspirational, despite being a crip.



> *Snoop went to Jamaica a Dogg but returned a Lion after a religious and artistic awakening*.
> 
> "I didn't know that until I went to the temple, where the High Priest asked me what my name was, and I said, 'Snoop Dogg.' And he looked me in my eyes and said, 'No more. You are the light; you are the lion.' From that moment on, it's like I had started to understand why I was there," he explained at a press conference.
> 
> Born Calvin Cordozar Broadus, Jr., Lion has always felt a special connection with Jamaica's most celebrated music legend, according to news.com.au. "I have always said I was Bob Marley reincarnated," Lion said. "I feel I have always been a Rastafari. I just didn't have my third eye open, but it's wide open right now."


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Explain...?


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

It's Atheist


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Correction, it's spelled "Suwoo"...and nope


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Bloodz obviously. I only own Cincinnati Reds hats.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Can Canadians join a gang?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Explain...?


where did I lose you?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> where did I lose you?


Um... "Are"? Explain the whole thing


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

mmmm, crisps


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Im Not in Any gang but, I've been thinking about joining Blood A LOT recently over the last month. I don't really have friends/support, I been feeling lost & out of place all my life, & Im sure murder would be a huge rush & release of built up years of anger/tension aslong as it's not a innocent person or Over some b.s reason so **** it. Already got red Chucks & a Red Car..... DA DA DOE! lol.

But I don't think I'll ever wear blue & I'll never pick up a blue rag if i had to choose sides. Plus i never seen anyone down here repping crips or wearing blue rags in a gang related way so being crip would be awkward as **** lol. I've seen quite a few people here wearing Red Flags uptown & In the East and Most are Chill & Quiet but have that "Not to be ****ed with" vibe to them so yeah.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

This is my favorite thread ever :haha. 

Bs up, Cs down. :yes


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

WhoDey85 said:


> Bloodz obviously. I only own *K*incinnati Reds hats.


Well if that's the case.....

*fixed that post for you brah, You made a mistake in that post at first


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Crips4lyfe Brotha


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, I'm a crisp..


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

the Metal Militia \m/
Nah gangs are pretty lame really. If i ever go to prison, i'll be sure to let them all know how lame they are too you can count on it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am totally confused.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am totally confused.


The "bloods" and "crips" are street gangs MM. Some might even say they are worse than the jehovahs!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> The "bloods" and "crips" are street gangs MM. Some might even say they are worse than the jehovahs!


I know they are street gangs :lol. I just didn't know how to answer.

My favorite color is blue, so I guess that means I would be a crip. If you extend that word and call somebody that name, that is a warning.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I know they are street gangs :lol. I just didn't know how to answer.
> 
> My favorite color is blue, so I guess that means I would be a crip. If you extend that word and call somebody that name, that is a warning.


lol for realz? I'll be sure not to do that around here then!  
I know you're just joking though 'cause that would be like getting a warning for calling me a white person because i'm white haha.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

> Be advised that this is a public poll: other users can see the choice(s) you selected.


I see you


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm straight outta Malibu, son! Ya dig?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> lol for realz? I'll be sure not to do that around here then!
> I know you're just joking though 'cause that would be like getting a warning for calling me a white person because i'm white haha.


I meant extending the word to "cripple" :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


> I'm straight outta Malibu, son! Ya dig?


That outfit looks comfortable, but I don't think either gang would go for the color. :stu


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I meant extending the word to "cripple" :lol.


Oh i know. That's what i thought you were joking about. That being a warning and all if you were to refer to someone using that word. The word "cripple" just refers to the individual instead of their condition which would be spelled "crippled". It's not a derogatory term or anything that's all i'm trying to say


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

successful said:


> Well if that's the case.....
> 
> *fixed that post for you brah, You made a mistake in that post at first


WTF is that supposed to mean? Did you really think I was, or anyone from this site was being serious lol.

That would be something, a socially anxious gang member.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

WhoDey85 said:


> WTF is that supposed to mean? Did you really think I was, or anyone from this site was being serious lol.
> 
> That would be something, a socially anxious gang member.


Do you have any idea what Kincinnati means? I am lost.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Do you have any idea what Kincinnati means? I am lost.


No, I need to brush up on my gang codes.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

WhoDey85 said:


> WTF is that supposed to mean? Did you really think I was, or anyone from this site was being serious lol.
> 
> That would be something, a socially anxious gang member.


From yahoo answers:



> crips usually wear blue, while bloods wear red
> crips wear blue rags hanging out their left back pocket and tilt their caps to the left, while bloods wear it on their right
> crips usually say and write "k" instead of "b" meaning "blood killer", while bloods write "k" instead of "c", meaning crip killer


Now you are educated.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

WhoDey85 said:


> WTF is that supposed to mean? Did you really think I was, or anyone from this site was being serious lol.
> 
> That would be something, a socially anxious gang member.


I was just jokeing with the fix your post thing.
And I'm pretty sure there's some gang members out there with s.a. I knew this dude back in high school who was pretty much a mute, and he was a blood, killed a few Mexican gang members, and everything else. There's even gang members with aspergers just Look up chief keef. Dude is as socially undevoloped as it gets and in a gang.... And shot at cops.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would wear my hat to the right as a "crip".

I can't believe there is such a division with these gangs that they can't even agree on which side they should tilt their hat. That sounds so much like.....AMERICA! :lol


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

successful said:


> I was just jokeing with the fix your post thing.
> And I'm pretty sure there's some gang members out there with s.a. I knew this dude back in high school who was pretty much a mute, and he was a blood, killed a few Mexican gang members, and everything else. *There's even gang members with aspergers just Look up chief keef.* Dude is as socially undevoloped as it gets and in a gang.... And shot at cops.


Loool this guy

For real though, if you peep some of his interviews, he does seem like he's on the slow side.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

my old neighborhood was tango blast territory


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know if there are many gangstas with SA O: There are a lot of wankstas where I live though lol


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Twelve Keyz said:


> From yahoo answers:
> 
> Now you are educated.


Well to be honest I feel dumber now knowing that.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

WhoDey85 said:


> Well to be honest I feel dumber now knowing that.












Suspicious.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Neither. I roll with 12 gangs. And we only commit hate crimes. Whatever. I do what I want. You don't know me...


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Black And Mild said:


> Loool this guy
> 
> For real though, if you peep some of his interviews, he does seem like he's on the slow side.


Nah im not making that up, he really have it lol. 
He doesn't seem slow though, Just socially undeveloped.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chief_Keef


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

successful said:


> Nah im not making that up, he really have it lol.
> He doesn't seem slow though, Just socially undeveloped.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chief_Keef


...wow

I need to start making some moves...for real


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

What have street gangs got to do with atheism? I'm confused...


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

WalkingDisaster said:


> What have street gangs got to do with atheism? I'm confused...


Sometimes they gang up on the religious?


----------

